# Lynx Browser for OS X?  Terminal?



## twister (Oct 20, 2004)

Is there a Lynx browser that will run under OS X?  Is there a way to do it in the terminal?  

Thanks


----------



## blue&whiteman (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&action=search&str=lynx&plt[]=macosx&x=0&y=0

use version tracker for any app you need.  it has a good search.


----------



## shorty114 (Oct 20, 2004)

also google...

i found lynx a long time ago but lost it when i reinstalled.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2004)

The same. I installed Links 0.9.6 in 10.2 but lost it when I migrated to another machine ..


----------



## fryke (Oct 21, 2004)

Those packages I see are quite old (2001...). Do they still run fine on 10.3? Or would a recompile be better? And: I'm a fan of links rather than lynx. Frames in Terminal, yay! ;-)


----------



## blue&whiteman (Oct 21, 2004)

I used one of them (can't remember which one) about 8-9 months ago just for fun.  ran fine on panther in the terminal.  not my style though.  even on x86 bsd I don't use text browsing.  in that situation I would run fluxbox window manager and any flavor of gecko browser.


----------



## mkwan (Oct 21, 2004)

if you like running X11 xterm terminal, w3m is pretty good, displays some images on the screen


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Those packages I see are quite old (2001...). Do they still run fine on 10.3? Or would a recompile be better? And: I'm a fan of links rather than lynx. Frames in Terminal, yay! ;-)



fryke are you serious? complaining about links source being old? you want to browse in command line, and you complain your links browser source isn't up to date? time to code, man..


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2004)

blue&whiteman said:
			
		

> http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&action=search&str=lynx&plt[]=macosx&x=0&y=0
> 
> use version tracker for any app you need.  it has a good search.



Thanks.  I searched at MacUpdage and Google but found no good solutions. It surprises me VT has some.


----------



## shorty114 (Oct 21, 2004)

VT is great...i need to get links and or links myself...

EDIT: heh heh...that's lynx and or links


----------



## twister (Oct 22, 2004)

I tried one and it wasn't what I wanted.  I'm not comfortable with installing stuff though the terminal.  Ewww.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Oct 22, 2004)

if your main goal is to browse faster then just try turning off image loading in safari or whatever browser you use.


----------



## twister (Oct 22, 2004)

No my goal is to see what search engines see a site looking like.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 14, 2004)

$ sudo fink install lynx-ssl
   (2.8.4-23)

  $ sudo fink install links-ssl
  (0.98-12)

 PS From an accessibility standpoint that will also show you how your site looks so screen readers like JAWS.


----------

